# Pink Floyd



## SmokinUp (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't think of a better band to relax to when getting fucked up! Comfortably numb is my favorite, but calling one Pink Floyd song a favorite is hard because they are such an awsome and lengendary band


----------



## shineon2008 (Aug 4, 2008)

While browsing through the forums watching the echoes live performance i happened to come across this thread. I can't really explain my fascination with pink floyd but the first time i got tore up and listened to them it freaked me out but after getting use to there style i learned to love and appricate them. All of there albums are awesome but im parcal to the wish you were here album.


----------



## Robert520 (Aug 4, 2008)

amamgawd pink floyd is the shit , getting high and listening to dark side of the moon and echoes is trippy all the songs are good though.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

You guys know where its at !!


----------



## Little Tommy (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been a Pink Floyd fan since the beginning. All of it is great!


----------



## shineon2008 (Aug 4, 2008)

careful with that axe eugine was the song that freaked me out. I got stoned for the first time and my friend put it on while driving and the the intro with the screaming was crazy but awesome.


----------



## weezer (Aug 4, 2008)

every song on every album is great.. 
did you ever see the movie the wall?? not the antimated one,, the one with rodger watters in it..seen them in concert 3 times


----------



## smokeh (Aug 4, 2008)

i have the Pulse DVD. i like the way its turned into a film as well. i loved watching that whilst i was so baked i could move. brilliant.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 4, 2008)

I have every album, but have to say I love Wish you were here/Darkside/Division Bell the best. Awesome Indica buzz music!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

Me and my girl are going to see "the Machine " on a boat in NYC see below
**Rocks Off**


we are going on the Temptress Aug 29th,, Spending the weekend in the city


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 8, 2008)

I's assume "Echoes" would be the best song to get high to, though keep in mind I'm brand-new to pot, and my only try so far (back in January), yielded no high at all, so I wouldn't know for sure.

I'd also assume that the worst song to listen to while high would be "Careful with that Axe, Eugene."


I have recently become a _huge_ Floyd fan. Can explain it, really... but their music is like _nobody_ else's. They were just... something different. Something amazing.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 8, 2008)

Animals anybody?


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 8, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> Animals anybody?



Ah, almost forgot. "Dogs" is one Floyd's best, IMO.


----------



## weezer (Sep 8, 2008)

NateHevens said:


> Ah, almost forgot. "Dogs" is one Floyd's best, IMO.


sheep ,pigs thier all good


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 8, 2008)

NateHevens said:


> Ah, almost forgot. "Dogs" is one Floyd's best, IMO.


yeah really! David G kills the guitar during this! I love it.


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 11, 2008)

Darkside of the Moon changed my life as a young kid.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Sep 11, 2008)

Whilst browsing through my dad's old records, I chanced upon Darkside of the Moon. Too bad I need a new cartridge!!!!!!!!! Damn it to hell.... Getting high and listening to Darkside on record, is there anything more stoney? Shine On is one of my favorites.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2008)

Put on you headphones, enjoy:

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - Live 8


doublejj


----------



## xxbxrxextxtxx (Sep 12, 2008)

this is funny as shit i just smoked and out pink Floyd comfortably numb on. and just happened to come upon this thread


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2008)

Or maybe this is more appropirate here.

Old guy's Rule!

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Money - Live 8

doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2008)

This one takes my breath away!

After 25 years apart!

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Breathe - Live 8 - 2005

doublejj


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 12, 2008)

el shaggy said:


> Darkside of the Moon changed my life as a young kid.


Yes mine too. It takes you places!! If you can, use black lights and real comfy chairs when you listen high. 

To this day if i close my eyes when a song from that album is in the radio, it takes me right back to summer of 86 OH MY !!


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 13, 2008)

The Live 8 performance gave me the fockin CHILLZ. 

This was the first rock band I was introduced to, with DSotM, I can't imagine life without my father spinning that vinyl for me. The cover art that got me asking him "what's up with this, I like how this looks" before that I wasn't into much more than Disney Soundtracks and Top40 radio.

Forever altered my musical taste, the first of many times.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't play this one too often, I see the faces of guy's that never made it back from Nam with me. I don't think I've ever seen the end of this video clearly (thru the tears).

Hell of a song though:

YouTube - Pink Floyd Reunion-Wish You Were Here


doublejj


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 13, 2008)

My condolences jj, its just the power of great music. Unreal what it does to us.

another one of their most beautiful songs
Fearless from Meddle


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks shaggy, that one got to me too!


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 15, 2008)

Rick Wright has died of cancer:

The Press Association: Pink Floyd member Wright dies at 65

Founding member of Pink Floyd dies | Music | guardian.co.uk

PINK FLOYD - PINK FLOYD FOUNDER RICHARD WRIGHT DIES OF CANCER

PINK FLOYD - PINK FLOYD'S WRIGHT DIES

Am I the only one who seriously hates David Gilmour right now for mouthing off constant "fuck you's" to Waters, Mason, and Wright when all three have badly wanted to give PF one more go since '05? I recently discovered why so many Waters, Wright, Mason, and Barrett fans hate Gilmour when I read this shit:
PINK FLOYD - GILMOUR: 'FLOYD WERE RUBBISH'

And now I guarantee you that Gilmour's response to this will be "who?"





I'd personally like to send my prayers and well-wishes to the Wright family, and I hope Wright makes a grand addition to that Great Gig in the Sky God and the angels have been and continue to be entertained with.


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 15, 2008)

RIP Rick Wright.

And don't hate on Gilmour, he doesn't even actually say PF was rubbish in the article, just that they weren't as talented as blues players. Waters refused to play with the 3 of them for 18 years before "wanting to get back together" so badly the last 3 years.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe this will be enough motivation to just do it, for the rest of them!

If they went on the road with 'The Wall' they'ed make a billion!


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 16, 2008)

el shaggy said:


> RIP Rick Wright.
> 
> And don't hate on Gilmour, he doesn't even actually say PF was rubbish in the article, just that they weren't as talented as blues players. Waters refused to play with the 3 of them for 18 years before "wanting to get back together" so badly the last 3 years.....


Why shouldn't I hate on Gilmour for being an ass? Waters wanted to make up with them. He and wright not only made up, but became very close. Mason was almost too quick to forgive Waters, and all three have been itching for a reunion ever since. Gilmour, on the other hands, continues to remain distanced from Waters, disses Floyd... and now Wright is dead.



doublejj said:


> Maybe this will be enough motivation to just do it, for the rest of them!
> 
> If they went on the road with 'The Wall' they'ed make a billion!


I certainly hope not. There is no Floyd w/o Wright, IMO.


----------



## South Texas (Sep 16, 2008)

At 48 years old, my addictions are various things, which I choose & relish. I can even act normal... but after awhile, I have to have a shot of Floyd to fix the addition. Wish You Were Here is to be played at my funeral. Top pick LP's, Wish You Were Here & The Wall, won't & don't have to make a choice. Several years ago, PF allowed others to record their songs. Brian Adams done the "I want a dirty woman" song. The Dude done well. Anybody know the LP of these PF songs?


----------



## weezer (Sep 17, 2008)

i seen a concert on tv
where various artist where doing floyd song 
it was intresting


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2008)

Good as they every was!

Compare this to the Live 8 version.

I think Gilmore is still playing the same guitar!

Old guys Rule!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qt6b8B5Bd4&feature=related


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 18, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Brian Adams done the "I want a dirty woman" song.


Young Lust is the name of that song.

If you haven't watched The Wall, that is an experience. I can't say I love it but it is intriguing. But the MUST HAVE Pink Floyd visual experience is the Live at Pompeii film. WOW!!! I love it, love it, love it.


----------

